# water fowl



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I gave the griffin thin coat of varnish this afternoon so while waiting for it to dry i knocked out this off the top of my head. It is supposed to be a mallard but has more of the swan shape but i will do some wood buring on it and tint the beak and just varnish it later it will be fitted on a ash shank

A few pics showing its progression. The colour difference must be due to the changing light as the afternnon light fades


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cobalt you do a great job on those waterfowl heads.

Once you tint the beak and add the eyes I think it will look more ducky than swanny.

I want to do a mallard topped stick myself. Once I get the oak/sassafras stick done I'm going to print out the sketches you e-mailed me and give it a go.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

MJC4 said:


> Cobalt you do a great job on those waterfowl heads.
> 
> Once you tint the beak and add the eyes I think it will look more ducky than swanny.
> 
> I want to do a mallard topped stick myself. Once I get the oak/sassafras stick done I'm going to print out the sketches you e-mailed me and give it a go.


Looking forward to the finished stick.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

In the middle of burning , the light was to poor to finish it off , like to do it in natural daylight

Needs the glass eyes inserting havnt the right colour.

The beak will be tinted with a coloured varnish by mixing drawing ink with a clear water based varnish. The rest just a clear varnish







The end grain of the wood needs a bit higher temp







getting there


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looking good cobalt.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

finished wood burning today gave it a thin coat of varnish and gave the beak a tint of colour,

needs a light sanding back and a couple more coats of varnish.poor quality pics must have been moving the camera


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> finished wood burning today gave it a thin coat of varnish and gave the beak a tint of colour,
> 
> needs a light sanding back and a couple more coats of varnish.poor quality pics must have been moving the camera
> 
> ...


Will make a nice stick, are you leaving it as burnt or painting it?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The beaks nib needs tinting a different colour and i may put a small amount of shading in around thr beak but once this is done and eyes inserted it will just get some clear varnish. so i will leave the wood burning as it is.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Will be nice to see the finished stick


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Waiting for the glass eyes to arrive, i did paint its nib today and gave it another coat of varnish , not sure whether to mount it straight onto the shank or use nickel silver, bone or buffalo horn collars. have to see how the mood grabs me.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Well the eyes got here so the stick is finally dressed its yet to be fixed to the stick same as the other two or ladies in waiting as i call then along wth the giffin with the ukibori


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

They are all well done cobalt. What is the length of the shanks going to be?


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great looking pieces and lots of diversity. Griffin, dragon and duck :thumbsu: !


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Job well done, will look good in the stick stand and in the hand on a walk.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the length of the shank including the topper will be about 48 inches and perhaps 49" , there for my brother and his wife . they do a lot of walking around grimsthorpe castle and grounds , its very pretty area.

I did think about giving her the dragon as she is a bit of one. , i did tell her that, but she just laughs at me and said she would have the mallard..

Both the ash and hazel shank will need treating with danish oil will give it a coat a day for a week.

There on the way to NEW ORLENS now for 3 weeks and then going on a paddle steamer down the missisipi They love it there its there 3rd time in a couple of years.Yet Its one of the top 50 citys in the world for gun related crime . .

A report on MSN said that there will be more gun related deaths in the USA the deaths caused by car accidents ? But they love the USA and most people i know say its a great place for hols., such a diverse scenery which i can understand . Still its going to be the Med for me this year hoping to go back to Barcelona again and the south of france then over to Florence and Rome.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am sure they will enjoy the sticks on their walks.

New 0rlens is a fun town with a lot of history and great music!

Don't bealeve much of what you see or hear on MSN. They consistanly have the lowest ratings of any of the cable news stations in the US for a reason! Lots of show little substance.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

It must be a good place to vist from what i have seen of it , i do know several friends that go there, one of there sons lives there , they have neave had any trouble

My brother wants to see the madi gra .But its like most citys theres always area you dont want to go in.


----------

